# Door  Approaches



## north star (Jun 26, 2017)

** = * = * = **

Regarding the `10 ADA Standards & the `09 ICC A117.1,
and Section 404.1 - Doors.

*QUESTION # 1:*  Are *all* doors in a facility \ building "required" to
meet the approach requirements or only those on the Accessible
Route ?

*QUESTION  # 2:*  How does the Exception to this particular Section
*[  RE:  **EXCEPTION: *Doors, doorways, and gates designed to be operated
only by security personnel shall not be required to comply with 404.2.7,
404.2.8, 404.2.9, 404.3.2 and 404.3.4 through 404.3.7.  ] play in to a
military facility ?.....Civilians will be using this facility as well.

Thanks for any input !

** = * = * = **


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 26, 2017)

1. Why not "all"? Always possible in "new" buildings.
2. EEOC / Title 1 accommodation requests can be avoided if "all" comply.
3. ANSI is not a "safe Harbor" yet for T-II & T-III buildings.


----------



## north star (Jun 26, 2017)

** = * = **

Thanks ***ADAguy***  for the input !

** = * = **


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 26, 2017)

Don't know ABA and ADA.
*
04.1 General.* Doors and doorways that are part of an accessible route shall comply with Section 404.
Commentary: “The provisions for doors and doorways are applicable only for doors that are part of an accessible route. Door that are not part of an accessible route need not comply with these provisions.

Except for Restricted Entrance (Ref. definition and 1103.2.14) the definition of Common Use to include or combined with Circulation Path e.g. Common Use Circulation Path would be applicable to areas not open to the public i.e. 1104.3.1

*RESTRICTED ENTRANCE. *An entrance that is made available for _common use _on a controlled basis, but not public use, and that is not a _service entrance_.

*CIRCULATION PATH. *An exterior or interior way of passage from one place to another for pedestrians.

*COMMON USE. *Interior or exterior _circulation paths_, rooms, spaces or elements that are not for public use and are made available for the shared use of two or more people.

*1104.3.1 Employee work areas. *_Common use circulation paths _within _employee work areas _shall be _accessible routes_. See exceptions.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 26, 2017)

Francis, there in lies a problem, officials only review for code but designers are held to the law too.


----------

